# Tussen pot en pint



## Bull's Eye

Dear members,

Does anyone know of an English expression for the following:

Tussen pot en pint

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

Maybe "chat over a pint"?

Brown


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I find the explanation (and translation) in Van Dale quite... well, too literal: Van Dale Nederlands - English gives "over a pint/glass of beer".
The Dutch Van Dale gives "al drinkende, zo losjes weg".
But it's exactly the second part which is important in the expression, _not necessarily_ the drinking.

It's a bit like "tussen de soep en de patatten" which doesn't require either soup or potatoes (but which doesn't mean the same as _tussen pot en pint_).

The 2nd explanation in this dictionary comes closer to how I understand the expression: "terloops en gemoedelijk".

I am not sure in how far "over a glass of beer" has the connotation of something which is done, erm, terloops en gemoedelijk" .

No big help, I am sorry.

Frank


----------



## NewtonCircus

Maybe "on the spur of the moment"

The idiom means that you mention, discuss or talk about something on the spur of the moment i.e, with little or no preparation or forethought, unprepared, ad-hoc and probably incomplete or containing half-truths.

Therefore: Tussen (Between) pot (a glass of beer) en pint (the next glass of beer) 
Pint (Chiefly Flemish for a glass of beer)

Cheers Herman


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

"on the spur of the moment" betekent meer "impulsief". Ik zou "tussen pot en pint" eerder vertalen als "casually" of "in passing" of "informally", maar het hangt van de context af. Ik weet zo geen Engelse uitdrukking helaas.


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 2nd explanation in this dictionary comes closer to how I understand the expression: "terloops en gemoedelijk".
> 
> I am not sure in how far "over a glass of beer" has the connotation of something which is done, erm, terloops en gemoedelijk" .
> 
> "terloops en gemoedelijk" is also my understanding of 'tussen pot en pint" and I would translate it as 'let's have a quiet chat about it". Als men letterlijker wil blijven denk ik dat 'let's quietly chat about it over a glass of beer' ook goed zou zijn.


----------

